# Schwinn Cantilever with no small bars?



## bugnbox (Apr 22, 2011)

OK...Im not totally new at bikes...been through a lot of them, but I just picked up a 24 inch middleweight Schwinn cantilever bike that does not have the small bars...the chain stays just stop at the seat post...looks totally factory, bike is original paint...etc.

What is it?


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 22, 2011)

Yup, that may be a "Camelback" type frame. Post pictures, we'll examine it and give you a prognosis.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 22, 2011)

There were several 24" frames made that way, I had one back in the 80s that front & rear baskets. It's what I used to haul bikes with on bulk trash day. Also there were a couple Flying Star 26" versions around 1955.


----------



## tony d. (Apr 22, 2011)

I have one that's a 26 incher it's called a speedster


----------



## bugnbox (Apr 23, 2011)

*age*

This frame is early enough to have the scroll work style paint on the front...and a short chain guard.
I will work on photos shortly.


----------



## dxmadman (Apr 23, 2011)

I had one at one time,mine was a 20 incher.it was built into a sting ray,i ended up puting it back stock,it was dated june of 59 it was red with scroll work around the head tube,it looked like a dx without the centerbar and had the large schwinn badge.I let it go afew years back didnt realize how rare the thing was.I was so into stingrays,now im a ballooner guy.Any way some one told me it was a speedster  or a low end model that didnt even have fenders,mine had a bolt on kickstand what about yours?


----------



## tony d. (Apr 23, 2011)

mine hyas a standerd kickstand and a large badg I got mine repard by schwinn  (broken my brother jumped it off a ramp) schwinn repainted it a solid red metal flake I don't have any original pictures I'v gad it for over 40 years and it was used when I got it . It takes a 26x2.123 tyre


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 24, 2011)

is it like this bike in the link.flying star was the only one that came to mind.

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1955_08.html


----------



## bugnbox (Apr 24, 2011)

*close...*

Looks just like it, but mine is a single speed coaster brake...the hunt continues?


----------



## bugnbox (Apr 25, 2011)

*brochures*

Looking through all the sales brochures online I think it is a Flying Star, but a coaster brake version. I don't see any signs of it ever having the shifter or cables, but they could have been removed early in life and I wouldn't be able to tell. It has the bolt on kickstand, the large head badge. The bike is complete but rough...should clean up a little, but the patina will remain heavy.

How common is this bike?


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 25, 2011)

No pictures = no opinions.......


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 25, 2011)

you know the old saying:a picture's worth a thousand words.it's tough to say without seeing it.they came with a 2 speed manual rear hub and coaster brake.the dealer could have installed a single speed coaster brake or ordered it from the factory that way.or maybe the shifter and cable were removed.skippers are rare,but they seem to be about the same value as other bikes in that era.at least around my area.looking forward to pics.good luck.


----------

